
Ask HN: What's up with the AWS-heavy front page? - jjnoakes
Is this normal? Is it due to the new services?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;5WhSAXG.png
======
scottm01
Yes, their Re:Invent 'conference' is going on this week.
[https://reinvent.awsevents.com/](https://reinvent.awsevents.com/)

~~~
jjnoakes
I see. I kind of wish there was one topic about the conference that had
comments about the services; seeing so many individual upvoted posts about
each service is a little much for my taste. But that's just my opinion.

